

Ask HN: Need more ideas to attract investors to demo day (in Copenhagen) - bootcampdk

I run Startupbootcamp in Copenhagen.  I've been squeezing our network and trawling the web but would appreciate more sources and ideas.<p>I've reached out to the main blogs but I'm not sure all angels read blogs (in Europe).  <p>I've also:<p>-downloaded the EBAN (European Business Angel Network) and (X)VCA (country X Venture Capital Association) member lists<p>-done keyword searches in LinkedIn<p>-tapped into our mentor and investor network for personal introductions<p>I am looking for more ideas to reach out to investors in Europe (and if anyone beyond Europe is interested in talking feel free to contact me, details in my profile).<p>Note that our event is open to non-investors as well, drop by if you're in the neighborhood.
======
jacquesm
When is this ?

Maybe add a link to the website ?

How many people do you think will attend ?

~~~
bootcampdk
It's Tuesday Nov. 9th, 09:00-13:00

www.startupbootcamp.dk

90 signed up so far ;) a portion of which are investors, expect north of 150.

This is the culmination of 3 months of 24x7 work for our ten teams(1) and
they're dying to show off their stuff!

(1) Our entrepreneurs are from Denmark, Romania, UK, Lithuania, Nigeria,
Germany, Latvia, Argentina, Portugal, Iceland, and Russia!

------
stephenson
It is: <http://startupbootcamp.dk/> :)

~~~
ohashi
Yes

------
patd
You can try to contact other European startup groups. They may have some
people willing to go to Copenhagen.

In Belgium there is <http://www.betagroup.be>

------
bjergegaard
I will join as well - I have spent time with many of the start ups in the
program, and they are making great progress

------
vonhaller
I will attend!

\- Martin

<http://openlife.dk>

------
pclark
reach out to angel list

~~~
qkarmark
I think he's referring specifically to this: <http://angel.co/> (
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/angellist> ) which is a really great idea.
Also it wouldn't hurt to hang out at Bin 38 lolz.

------
andersoolsen
Sounds really interesting. Where is it taking place?

~~~
ohashi
<http://www.startupbootcamp.dk/events/investor-day/>

~~~
tomjen3
I hope not, as there is no Wednesday November 9th this year - there is a
Tuesday, November 9th and a Wednesday November 10th.

~~~
bootcampdk
It's TUESDAY Nov. 9th, that's fixed now, sorry.

------
nickhawtin
I'm going - and looking forward to it!

------
cborodescu
Looking forward to this event!

------
jeffacoe
I will be there!

------
Chrismottes
I'll be there!

